# Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2004)

7. Dorschfestival​im Ostseeheilbad Heiligenhafen​vom 17.6. - 20.6.2004​



Teilnahmebedingungen​
Angeln nur mit Kunstköder gestattet.
Bundesfischereischein erforderlich. Ausnahmegenehmigungen für Gastangler können beim Servicebüro beantragt werden (Tel. 04362 / 906715).
Die Angelplätze an Bord werden verlost. Nach einem bestimmten Zeitraum wird gewechselt.
Es gewinnt pro Kutter der Angler, der den längsten Dorsch geangelt hat. Bei Längengleichheit entscheidet das Gewicht. Der Fang ist für den eigenen Verzehr bestimmt.
Das Mindestfangmaß für den Dorsch beträgt 35 cm.
Pro Kutter wird ein neutraler Helfer anwesend sein.
Eine Ausfahrt der Kutter ist abhängig von der Witterungslage.
Die Angler erhalten bei Nichtleistung aufgrund von Witterungseinflüssen kein Startgeld zurück.
Jeder Teilnehmer fährt auf eigene Rechnung und Gefahr. Der Veranstalter übernimmt keine Haftung.
Die Buchung der Angelplätze erfolg direkt bei der Reederei.
Das Startgeld beträgt 60,00 Euro für beide Angeltage















*Wer fängt an beiden Angeltagen den längsten Dorsch?*
*Am Sonnabend, den 19.6.2004, erfolgt im Festzelt die Prämierung der Dorschkönigin und des Dorschkönigs sowie der Prinzessin und des Prinzen!*














Unter allen aktiven und anwesenden Teilnehmern werden abends am 19.6.2004 im Festzelt 15-20 Preise verlost (Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.)

Teilnehmende Reedereien​MS Tanja	
Jörg Nagel
Helerikendorp 28
23774 Heiligenhafen
04362 – 84 34	
Kutter: "Tanja" Plätze: 44 

Reederei Estela Stengel
Estela Stengel
Emanuel-Geibel-Weg 8
23774 Heiligenhafen
04362 - 2335
Kutter: "Ostpreußen" Plätze: 50

Reederei Willi Stengel
Willi Stengel
Lütjenburger Weg 19
23774 Heiligenhafen
0171 - 840 98 41
Kutter: "Nico" Plätze: 12
Kutter: "Alfred" Plätze: 12
Kutter: "Tobias" Plätze: 12
Kutter: "Wilko" Plätze: 12

Reederei Heiko Stengel
Heiko Stengel
Theodor-Körner-Str. 10
23774 Heiligenhafen
04362 - 39 39
0173 - 8222391	 
Kutter: "Karoline" Plätze: 36

Reederei Richardt	
Jörn Richardt
Kehrwieder 3
23774 Heiligenhafen
04362 – 50 31 71
0171 – 99 79 865
Kutter: "Südwind I" Plätze: 40

Reederei Nagel	
Margritt Nagel
Lütjenbroder Weg 18
23774 Heiligenhafen
04362 – 24 37
Kutter: "Klaus Peter" Plätze: 30

MS HAI IV Angeltouren GmbH
Postfach 111	
23774 Heiligenhafen
04362 – 50 82 40
Kutter: "Hai IV" Plätze: 45

Reederei Deutsch	
Thomas Deutsch
Sandkamp 3
23774 Heiligenhafen
04362 – 20 27
Kutter: "Einigkeit" Plätze: 47

Baltic Kölln Heiligenhafen GmbH
Hartwig Kölln
Werftstr. 6
23774 Heiligenhafen
04362 – 90 70 0
Kutter: "Baltic II" Plätze: 6
Kutter: "Baltic III" Plätze 10

Reederei Blickwedel
Rainer Blickwedel
Dorfstr. 2	
23769 Sulsdorf/Fehmarn	
04372 - 611
Kutter: "Antares" Plätze: 40

Reederei Reese
Erika Reese
Rügenwalder Str. 13
23774 Heiligenhafen
04362 – 90 00 72
Kutter: "Alte Liebe" Plätze: 12


Infos gibts auch auf der Homepage von Heiligenhafen:
Hier 

*Und wenn jemand von den Boardies sowieso anwesend ist, 
bitte gleich bei mir für nen Bericht für unser Anglerboardmagazin melden)*


----------



## Franky (14. April 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

Naaaja! Dann wollen wir mal sehen, was dieses Jahr da abgeht... Gestern war der Rekordfisch mit 19,3 kg bei Balltic in Holyport angeschlagen - ob der Rekord fällt??


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

Rekord ist (eigentlich) doch wurscht, Hauptsache mit netten Leuten Angeln gehen und Spass haben


----------



## siegerlaender (18. April 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

moinsen!
ich bin dieses jahr wieder dabei, auf der ms hai 4!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*



> Und wenn jemand von den Boardies sowieso anwesend ist, bitte gleich bei mir für nen Bericht für unser Anglerboardmagazin melden)


Gilt  natürlich auch für Siegerländer)


----------



## siegerlaender (20. April 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

no problemo!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

Bescheid)


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

*Und es gibt auch Preise verschiedener Sponsoren zu gewinnen, hier die Liste der Preise von Shimano * (die weiteren Preise werden veröffentlicht, sowie wir sie vorliegen haben):
RUTE: ANTARES TROLLING 20 LBS
RUTE : ANTARES SPINNING 270 H
ROLLE: TEKOTA 500 LC
RUTE: DIAFLASH SPINNING 270 XH
RUTE: BEASTMASTER SPINNING 270 XH
ROLLE: NEXAVE 6000 F
ROLLE: TECHNIUM 5000 FA
RUTE: BEASTMASTER INNERGUIDE 2,40 M, 100 G
KÖDER: 7 STÜCK RAPALA MAGNUM 
KÖDER: 5 STÜCK BLUE FOX MORESILDA, MEERFORELLENBLINKER
KÖDER: 10 STÜCK BLUE FOX MAK
KÖDER: 6 STÜCK BLUE FOX PLUMMY LIGHT
KÖDER: 7 STÜCK BLUE FOX KÖDER MAK


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. April 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg und Glück bei den Preisen!


----------



## Lackschuh (26. April 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

So viel wie ich am Wochenende in Heiligenhafen gehört habe fällt das Dorschfestival zu 90% wegen zu geringer Teilnehmer aus .Wird Ende April Entschieden.
Weiß jemand genaues?
voriges Jahr war ich ja auch dabei,es wurden kaum Fische gefangen.Es haten von 35 auf unserem Kutter etwa 50% überhaupt keinen Fisch in 2 Tagen.
Fast alle die ich kenne vom vorigen Jahr verkneifen sich das dieses Jahr.
Es ist meiner Meinung nach zu kommerziell.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

Wird sich bis Anfang Mai rausstellen, obs ausfällt.

Gerade wegen der letztjährig schlechten Fänge wurde dieses Jahr der Termin auf Juni geschoben.

Und natürlich ist die Veranstaltung kommerziell: Da will ja die Toursimus GmbH Heiligenhafen etwas Leben in den Hafen bringen und den Reedereien die Möglichkeit geben, sich zu präesentieren. 

Aber wens nicht "kommerziell" wäre, wäre wohl auch nix mit Musik, Festzelt etc., jemand muss ja dafür aufkommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

Soeben kam die Meldung aus Heiligenhafen, dass das Dorschfestival auf jeden Fall stattfinden wird.
Wer also Lust und Zeit hat, kann getrost nach Heiligenhafen zum Dorschfestival fahren.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

Na da wünsche ich doch allen Teilnehmern ein kräftiges Petri Heil und den Veranstaltern gutes Gelingen so das alle Beteiligten reichlich Spaß haben.  :s


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

Hoffe ich auch, M_S


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

Es ging ja das (nicht ganz unbegründete) Gerücht um, dass das Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen dieses Jahr ausfallen würde. 
Fakt ist, dass das Dorschfestival auf jeden Fall stattfinden wir

Hoffentlich treffen sich auch viele Boardies beim Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen.

Und es gibt auch Preise verschiedener Sponsoren zu gewinnen, hier die Liste der Preise von Shimano (die weiteren Preise werden veröffentlicht, sowie wir sie vorliegen haben):
RUTE: ANTARES TROLLING 20 LBS
RUTE : ANTARES SPINNING 270 H
ROLLE: TEKOTA 500 LC
RUTE: DIAFLASH SPINNING 270 XH
RUTE: BEASTMASTER SPINNING 270 XH
ROLLE: NEXAVE 6000 F
ROLLE: TECHNIUM 5000 FA
RUTE: BEASTMASTER INNERGUIDE 2,40 M, 100 G
KÖDER: 7 STÜCK RAPALA MAGNUM 
KÖDER: 5 STÜCK BLUE FOX MORESILDA, MEERFORELLENBLINKER
KÖDER: 10 STÜCK BLUE FOX MAK
KÖDER: 6 STÜCK BLUE FOX PLUMMY LIGHT
KÖDER: 7 STÜCK BLUE FOX KÖDER MAK

Auch die Firma Baltic Koelln aus Heiligenhafen stiftet Preise für Dorschfestival:

Kutterausfahrt mit der Baltic 3 an einem Werktag incl. Bootsführer und Brennstoff im Wert von € 320,00

Pokale für den Dorschprinz und -prinzessin, sowie Dorschkönig als auch -königin im Wert von insgesammt € 250,00 

Für die erstgemeldeten 300 teilnehmenden Angler einen Dorschfestival-Aufnäher im Werte von € 4,00/Stk


----------



## wildbootsman (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

Ich werde nicht teilnehmen da meine Kuttererfahrungen zu negativ sind, aber mit meinem Boot vorbei schauen werde ich auf jeden Fall.

Wildi


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

Auch in Heiligenhafen gibt es, sagen wir mal: gute und auch bessere Kutter)
Nicht dass Du den Jungs nachher die Fische wegfängst, wildbootsmann)


----------



## wildbootsman (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

Ne, ne vielleicht angle ich gar nicht. Ich will mir das einfach mal ansehen. Ich habe im Sommer noch nicht die Erfahrung im Dorsch angeln und hoffe das die Kutter auch dahin fahren wo es was gibt...


----------



## siegerlaender (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

guckst du hier


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

Hier die ersten Nachrichten vom Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen, direkt von Sascha Dreizner von der Heiligenhafen Touristik GmbH:

Um 7 Uhr war bereits reger Verkehr im Hafen. Der Stand "Team Dieter Eisele"
sowie "Baltic Kölln" hatten geöffnet. Herr Kölln hatte wieder Eis für die
Angler besorgt, welches sie sich kostenlos wegnehmen konnten, um ihren Fisch
zu kühlen.

Um 8 wurden offizielle Worte von Oliver Behncke, dem Geschäftsführer der
Heiligenhafen Touristik gesprochen, worauf Herr Kölln die Ausfahrt mit einem
lauten Kanll aus der Signalpistole startete. Pünktlich nach dem Startschuß
began es zu regnen. Die Wettervorhersage sagte durchwachsenes Wetter an mit
See 1 - 1,5 m und Wind 4-5 in Böen 6. Die Kutter fuhren unter Land, sprich
östlich Fehmarn unter der Brücke durch.Ab 10 Uhr blieb es weitgehend
trocken.

Um 16 Uhr war Einlaufen. Empfangen wurden die Kutter und Angler von rund 400
Schaulustigen und den "Holsteinern", welche fröhlich aufspielten. Nach und
nach kamen die "Längsten" an unsere Messlatte. Die Sonne kam durch und es
wurde recht warm

Hier die Ergebnisse:

Bei den Frauen:
- Tagessiegerin auf der "Karoline" wurde Gabriele Hornich mit 59 cm.
- Tagessiegerin auf der "Tanja" wurde Adelheid Grulke mit 61 cm.
- Tagessiegerin auf der "Hai IV" wurde Renate Bexten mit 66 cm, welche auch
die Gesamttagessiergerin der Frauen wurde und von Hartwig Kölln einen Pokal
überreicht bekam. Die Pokale wurden von Herrn Kölln gestiftet.
- Tagessiegerin auf der "Einigkeit" wurde Meta Hallmann mit 60 cm.
- Tagessiegerin auf der "Klaus Peter" wurde Hildegard Velsinger mit 54 cm.

Bei den Männern:
Einigkeit = Thomas Heppner = 79 cm = Gesamttagessieger
Wilko = Tobia Prehm = 67 cm
Karoline = Mlot Mariusz = 78 cm
Seeteufel = Jörg Zabel=59 cm
Alte Liebe = Siegfried Kaatz = 65 cm
Tanja = René Otto = 70 cm
Hai IV = Jens Gehrmann = 72 cm
Klaus-Peter = Thomas Grabowski = 67 cm
Ostpreußen = Reinhold Gieron = 71 cm

Längster Dorsch also momentan 79 cm vom "Königsschiff" Einigkeit.

Nach der Ehrung der Tagessieger konnte jeder Angler seinen Dorsch vom
"Fachmann" des LSFV. Klaus Hintz,  filetieren lassen. Dieses Angebot wurde
dankend angenommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

Die neuesten Nachrichten von heute morgen (wieder von Sascha Dreizner):
Heute morgen und 7:30 Uhr kam ich an den Hafen. Es regnete, war Windstill. Die Angler waren gut drauf, holten sich ihr kostenloses Eis.

Um 7:45 Uhr verdunkelte sich der Himmel und es kam zu einem regelrechten
Wolkenbruch. Binnen Minuten bildeten sich kleine Seen auf den ganzen Gebiet,
so dass der Startschuß ohne jegliche Worte erfolgte. Zudem kam der Wind in
etwas Stärkeren Böen. Alle Kutter hupten, wie am Vortag, mit ihren Bordhörnern ab und stachen in See.

Gegen 11:30 Uhr öffnet sich die Wolkendecke und die Sonne kommt heraus. Es
scheint wieder ein sonniger Nachmittag zu werden.


----------



## Broesel (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

@Thomas,
danke für die tolle berichterstattung. Mit dem Wetter haben die Jungs ja wirklich nicht ganz so viel Glück, aber Hauptsache ist, dass die Kutter überhaupt rauskonnten. Letzte Woche war das Wetter ja noch bescheidener...

Und zumindest werden Fische gefangen...


----------



## Sailfisch (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

Hi Thomas,

super Berichterstattung! Da wäre ich ja mit meinem 72 cm Kollegen richtig gut dabeigewesen. Wir sollten Bernhard überreden nächstes Jahr mit an den Start zu gehen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

Danke Tom, ich bin mal gespannt was die Jungs heute fangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*



> @Thomas,
> danke für die tolle berichterstattung.


Für die Berichterstattung bin ich nur der Übermittler, sorgen tut der Sascha Dreizner von der Heiligenhafen Tourist GmbH für die schnelle Berichterstattung.Der Dank gebührt also ihm)))))


----------



## FrankHB (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

Moin Thomas

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen aus Heiligenhafen mit Bildern.

Beim Einlaufen der Kutter aufgenommen von der Brücke des Rettungskreuzers John T. Essberger.

Und ein paar Aufnahmen der erfolgreichen Angler.

Zum Wetter sage ich nichts.

Gruß aus Heiligenhafen

Frank


----------



## FrankHB (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

Und noch ein paar Bilder.

Ich meine, der größte Dorsch war heute 92 cm auf der Hai.


----------



## FrankHB (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

Und noch 2


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

Klasse Frank und danke für die Bilder))
Nö, übers Wetter braucht man dieses Jahr nix sagen.


----------



## Steckerlfisch (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

Also, 92 cm sind ein Wort! Bestimmt der Dorschkönig, oder? 
Da war ein Bild mit den abgeschlagenen "Kings", linke Gruppe der rechte Fisch, ein wahres Monster...

Über das Wetter würde ich mich nicht beschweren wollen; etwas besseres als Dauerregen gibt es allemal,,, 

gruss der Steckerlfisch


----------



## FrankHB (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

Steckerlfisch

Nach meinen nicht offiziellen Informationen war das der größte.

Wenn man sich an der Küste über das Wetter beschwert, meint man nicht den Regen, sondern den Wind und die Wellen.........

Ist ja auch für die Kutterangler dann nicht ganz so ungefährlich.

Vorhin musste einer vom Rettungskreuzer abgeborgen werden - er hatte den Drilling voll in der Schläfe zum Auge hin.

Ging nichts mit abkneifen und durchstecken.

Aber ansonsten ist trotz Allem gute Stimmung hier angesagt.


Gruß  Frank


----------



## Steckerlfisch (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*



			
				FrankHB schrieb:
			
		

> Steckerlfisch
> 
> Nach meinen nicht offiziellen Informationen war das der größte.
> 
> ...



Das passiert eben, wenn so Landeier wie ich denken, bei WS 6 und 1-2 m Seegang noch auswerfen zu können wie an ihrem heimatlichen Gartenteich  #q ...
...So nahe am Auge ist schon schlimm...

...bei einer tour, bei der ich mit war, hatte einer nach einem "versuchten" 50 m Wurf (betone, sollte ! einer werden) den 125 g Pilker-Drilling in der Backe hängen, ...oder was von ihr übrig war... da war der Angeltag für den Skipper erledigt... er hatte eindringlich gewarnt... 
...bei einer anderen Tour wässerte einer meine Regenjacke, die 5 cm neben mir vorbeischoss... er hatte den Pilker zum Abschuss auf Deck liegen und feuerte bei 40 Mann Besatzung ständig nur so die Dinger raus... solche Leute sollte man kielholen...

Gruss 

der Steckerlfisch... der meist von unten auswirft und "trotzdem" die 50 m schafft...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

Schöne Bilder, danke Frank.
Zu diesen unötigen Verletzungen die leider immer wieder auftreten kann ich nur sagen das die Kapitäne einfach nur das Überkopfwerfen verbieten sollten. Mit etwas Übung kann man unterhand fast genau so weit werfen und Verletzungen gehören der Vergangenheit an. Ein guter Freund von mir hatte den Pilker seines Hintermanns mal im Genick. Der Tag war auch gelaufen. Is schlimm so was.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen*

Moin, da das Festival ja nun schon ein paar Tage zu Ende ist habe ich es oben gelöst.


----------

